# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle تحديثات :  Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v1.97

## gsm_bouali

*Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v1.97 - New MTKx phones support and more*    *Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v1.97* 
 USB Flashing improved
 MTKx: Support for following MTK6260 phones released
 RM-1035: Nokia 130 DS
 RM-1036: Nokia 130 SS
 RM-1037: Nokia 130 SS 
 Supported flash mode: Full Flash , Language Package Change
 MTKx: "Repair Flash" mode improved
 MTKx: FlashLoaders updated to latest version
 NXP2: Improved FlashFiles checking and chain verify 
 - Service operations improved
 MTKx Service module improved ("Crystal" project support)
 MTKx: Improved RPL, Flash Read, Repair MAUI, Format FS operations 
 MTKx: Improved Safe User Code reset (Nokia 220 improved, Nokia 130 support added)
 NXP Android Module improved
 NXP: Improved Root procedure 
 NXP: Improved Google Service installation on latest firmwares: 2.1.0.11 and upper - Nokia logo stuck bug 
 - NaviManager DataBase updated 
 All latest Lumia, MTKx, Asha and NXP firmwares included
 More Lumia "Cyan" Firmwares included (WP8.1)
 DataBase revised 
 New Products included: 
 RM-1035: Nokia 130 [DS] (MTKx)
 RM-1037: Nokia 130 [SS] (MTKx)
 Total NaviManager models count: 444 
 - Other
 Ini updated and revised, all latest models included
 Stuff files updated
 Some bugfixes at all  
 Official download link  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## msan

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## adkaich36

شكرا لك اخي

----------

